# Moto GP 3 error.



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi guys,
  I have moto gp 3 game.I installed that in my system.After installing the first sceen of the game runs.Then suddenly a error ocure and the game stops.I send u the picture of that error.Check the link:-

*img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mgpoh8.jpg

In this link please find out the error and help me.I love this game and I want to play this game.So guys please help me.I am waiting for reply.
Sambit


----------



## executioner (Aug 29, 2006)

Try running it in compatibility with windows 98.


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi
executioner I have win xp.And I want to play this game.And for your kind information I have intel 865 GB motherboard and I can not install windows 98 in my system.SO please give me some other solution so that I can play the game.
Sambit


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

You've misunderstood what "executioner" said.

He wants you to do this-====
Right Click on MotoGP3.exe===>select "Properties"==->Now u can see a pop-up window.-.>==>> in that window click on the "Compatility" Tab (at upper left corner).
In that window select "run this program in compatibilty mode", ==> now in the drop down box select "Windows 98".==>> click "Apply" & "OK". Now you're done.

Now Run the game.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 29, 2006)

Sambit_Lucky said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have intel 865 GB motherboard and I can not install windows 98 in my system --> Sambit



Apart from your misunderstanding the above posts you have also mistaken your system. An 865 perfectly supports Win 98.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

@QwertyManiac
all mobos support win 98 right??


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 31, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Apart from your misunderstanding the above posts you have also mistaken your system. An 865 perfectly supports Win 98.




Man I think you are wrong.Sorry to say that.But man when I tried to install this in to my computer.The install complete.When I started my computer it did not show any thing.I tried three times.But I did not get any result.I know that Intel 865 MB and above all version will not support windows 98.Then last MB of intel is 845 which will support windows 98 and after that no motherboard will support windows 98.

  Dont mind but I think this is true.If you are sure about your answer then give me any link so that I will conform that I am wrong and you are right.This is not a chalenge but help me.So that I will increase my general knowledge.
Hope you will help me.
Sambit(*_*)


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

^^ u mean to say 915 won't support Win 98 
i didn't know that!! I'm confused..........


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 31, 2006)

Sambit_Lucky said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I have moto gp 3 game.I installed that in my system.After installing the first sceen of the game runs.Then suddenly a error ocure and the game stops.I send u the picture of that error.Check the link:-
> 
> *img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mgpoh8.jpg
> ...



Is your .exe original ?


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Sep 1, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^ u mean to say 915 won't support Win 98
> i didn't know that!! I'm confused..........



Ya man this is true that the upper version from 865 GB does not support wndows 98.Try that in your system man.That may correct you and clear your confusion.

And tech_mastermind this is a original version.That exe file also.

Sambit


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

Sambit_Lucky said:
			
		

> Ya man this is true that the upper version from 865 GB does not support wndows 98.Try that in your system man.That may correct you and clear your confusion.
> 
> And tech_mastermind this is a original version.That exe file also.
> 
> Sambit



Try the game on other computer or repair your windows.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 1, 2006)

me too having a prob with moto gp 3, wen i start career mode its runs very slow and most of the time my pc hangs. i m having the original cd. can anyone suggest me y it happens.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

Try Patch for the game.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 1, 2006)

@sysfilez- how much RAM do u have?? try increasing ur virtual memory....


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 1, 2006)

@ stalker
my config is amd 64 3500+, asus a8n-e, 512mb ddr, nvidia 7600gs. normal game runs on full specs, but wen it comes to career mode it is dead slow.


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the original cd.And I am also repaird my windows.But same problem exists.What can I do now.Any other solution.And what about motherboard.Does 865 runs windows 98 ?I think no.But any body has doubt and any aligation then reply here.
Sambit


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey man, I too have an intel 865GBF board and i have installed win98 along with windows XP. Intel's 915 and above boards will only support Windows 2000 and above. So u can install windows 98. By the way do u have a SATA hard disk drive. If yes, then that must be what prevents u from installing windows 98. It supports Windows 2000 and above.
   If u want 2 run a game in win98 compatibility, then in winxp right click on the exe file of the game and select compatibility tab from the menu that pops out.Then check the box that says Run in compatibility mode for and select the OS as win98. It probably will work. Reply...........


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi
Thanx for reply.I can play the game now.There is some problem in my windows and I repaired that and It is working fine now.Thanx a lot dude.

And I can not install the windows 98 in my computer.I have sata 120 GB hard disk also.I think there is some problem in my cd.Okey I will check this.

Sambit


----------

